# Gloss Black Badges Fitted



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi all fitted some gloss black Audi Rings and TT badges this afternoon, what do you think ?














































Thi pics are not the best but should give you an idea.
Jase.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks great! 8)


----------



## Jammy J (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah liking that. Where did you buy the badges?


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks good mate!!!!!!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys.. got them off a seller called underground_parts_limited on fleabay. Front and rears come separate so I dropped him a message for an all in price. Cost inc 1st class delivery £30. Good value I think, sizes and quality are spot on too.


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

Templar said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.. got them off a seller called underground_parts_limited on fleabay. Front and rears come separate so I dropped him a message for an all in price. Cost inc 1st class delivery £30. Good value I think, sizes and quality are spot on too.


Cheers for the info 

How hard is it to debadge and then stick these on?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

T7GTK said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the comments guys.. got them off a seller called underground_parts_limited on fleabay. Front and rears come separate so I dropped him a message for an all in price. Cost inc 1st class delivery £30. Good value I think, sizes and quality are spot on too.
> ...


Well people have suggested hot water, hair dryer ect but to be honest because the weather has been so hot the boot and badges were pretty warm already. So just cleaned the local area and sliced them off using some dental floss. Keeping the pressure of the floss towards the badges and not the paint. Took about 15 mins to get them off. I then soak a rag with turps to soften the remaining sticky backed sponge and scrapping it off with my fingernail. A quick wash off and clayed the area where the badges were located and dried off. A final wipe with an alcohol wipe (medi-wipe) dry off with a clean microfiber. 
You can still see where the original badges were so I placed some masking tape in a 'L' shape to help locate the new. Then stick on your new. Bingo 8)


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Good job


----------



## scofair1968 (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks great!!!
Had a quick nosey on ebay but struggling to find that fella. Don't suppose you could provide a link or item number?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Good job, looks great.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

scofair1968 said:


> Looks great!!!
> Had a quick nosey on ebay but struggling to find that fella. Don't suppose you could provide a link or item number?


Yes I had same problem but go to

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/UNDERGROUND-PARTS-LTD

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

glospete said:


> scofair1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great!!!
> ...


As above. Message the seller (Adam) direct and ask for a full set price, Front and Rear rings and TT emblems. Cost me £29.99 all in inc delivery.

Any issues, give me a shout.

Jase.


----------



## scofair1968 (Mar 31, 2013)

Really appreciate that thanks fellas!
Its a really nice touch


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

scofair1968 said:


> Really appreciate that thanks fellas!
> Its a really nice touch


Should look good on white..I changed em because they were the only chrome items on the car.


----------



## whispering john (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks very good on black car


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

The rear set of rings looks at a slight angle.

Only kidding, looking good Jason - black wheels next, right? :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Templar said:


> scofair1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Really appreciate that thanks fellas!
> ...


You don't even have the chrome ears and tailpipes?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

tim_s said:


> The rear set of rings looks at a slight angle.
> 
> They're fine Tim, it's the angle of the photo 8)
> 
> Only kidding, looking good Jason - black wheels next, right? :lol:


Dunno about black wheels mate, think I might regret it if I do plus I would only have 1 exterior part in silver, the fuel cap. Thinking of tinting all the rear lights inc stop and fog lights.

There's the SPI tints which are MOT legal and totally reversible if it looks sh*t.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > scofair1968 said:
> ...


Don't know what ears are Pat but I've got to admit I forgot about the tail pipes. Think I'll get them sorted.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks a lot smarter with black rings. Suits the direction you have gone with the TT, since the discussion came up recently I decided to get myself some Gloss black badges


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Looks a lot smarter with black rings. Suits the direction you have gone with the TT, since the discussion came up recently I decided to get myself some Gloss black badges


Im really pleased with the results for little outlay .

All details are in this thread but if you get stuck let me know.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Templar said:


> tim_s said:
> 
> 
> > The rear set of rings looks at a slight angle.
> ...


Yeah, I remember you mentioning about the rear light tinting. It could look good given the direction you've gone with the car.

I think you're right about the black wheels... it might be a bit much... what about the fuel cap though - is that staying silver?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think the silver fuel cap is a signature of the TT and I want to keep the identity of the car but make subtle changes. The wheels go well with the cap colour.
Pat mentioned the chrome tailpipes.. I might see about getting them blacked.


----------



## TheBoogieKnight (Jul 29, 2013)

i think i will do this! do you have any pics from a bit further away? i would love to see what the car looks like as a whole with them.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

They look excellent, especially on a black car, wonder what they would look like on Misano ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

davelincs said:


> They look excellent, especially on a black car, wonder what they would look like on Misano ?


I think they will look excellent on red paintwork. .same as it'll look good on white.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > scofair1968 said:
> ...


Anyone found a black replacement for the "TFSI" badge on the rear. Couldn't do the rings and the TT and leave the TFSI in chrome  
Also see they do white rings as well. I wonder how white on white might look, especially on the black grill.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

White rings. .now that's new .


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> Anyone found a black replacement for the "TFSI" badge on the rear. Couldn't do the rings and the TT and leave the TFSI in chrome


Got to be plastidip spray, works perfectly, non permanent, very robust too . . . :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone found a black replacement for the "TFSI" badge on the rear. Couldn't do the rings and the TT and leave the TFSI in chrome  
Also see they do white rings as well. I wonder how white on white might look, especially on the black grill.[/quote]

Could always take the TFSI badge off altogether.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Templar said:


> Anyone found a black replacement for the "TFSI" badge on the rear. Couldn't do the rings and the TT and leave the TFSI in chrome
> Also see they do white rings as well. I wonder how white on white might look, especially on the black grill.


Could always take the TFSI badge off altogether.[/quote]
Well I have considered that but as you said ".... You can still see where the original badges were so I placed some masking tape in a 'L' shape to help locate the new."

I could try plastidip spray like you suggest grasmere but I have a feeling that that won't give an identical finish to the other badges and would weather differently.
Its hard being a neurotic perfectionist


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone found a black replacement for the "TFSI" badge on the rear. Couldn't do the rings and the TT and leave the TFSI in chrome
> ...


Well I have considered that but as you said ".... You can still see where the original badges were so I placed some masking tape in a 'L' shape to help locate the new."

I could try plastidip spray like you suggest grasmere but I have a feeling that that won't give an identical finish to the other badges and would weather differently.
Its hard being a neurotic perfectionist [/quote]

you can polish the area where the badges were..good as new


----------

